# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  برنامج Hotspot Shield لتغيير الايبي

## Sad Story

برنامج Hotspot Shield لتغيير الايبي

برنامج سهل الاستخدام وحجمه 3 ميجا 




حمل من هنا

الدخول لموقع البرنامج

----------


## MR.X

*مشكور .

البرنامج قيد التجريب*

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## Sad Story

شكرا لكم على التواصل الدائم

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا اليوم جايبلكم برنامج اخفاء ايبي الكمبيوتر لعدم اختراق جهازك من الهكرز والمنتديات التي يوجد فيها ادوات تجسس وانشالله راح يعجبكم والان سوف اعطيكم مميزاته :

مميزات البرنامج 

اولا : يقوم بتغيير أى بيه الجهاز تمام من صفحات نت او برامج خاصة بدخول النت او الايميلات ( يغيير الاى بيه في برنامج الدي جيه بووت وبرنامج الديف بوينت)

ثانيا : البرنامج بيشتغل على الجهاز بمجرد عمل Install للبرنامج وليس له اى اعدادات

ثالثا : اهم ما يميز البرنامج عدم تقليل سرعة النت يعني تشغل البرنامج وتتصفح النت بسرعة كآنك من الاى بيه الحقيقي

ثم بعد دخول الصفحه سوف تجد DownloadNow

اضغط عليها لمتابعة التحميل
بعد تحميل البرنامج
افتح البرنامج


اضغط على :-

1- Next
2- Install
للعلم يظهر نافذتين سوى ليهم Install
3- Finish

بعدها سوف تجد على ال Desktop ايقونه اختصار لتشغيل البرنامج

يكون اسمها : Hotspot Shield Launch 

قم بفتحها
سوف تفتح لك صفحة انترنت

قم بالضغط عليها لبدأ عمل البرنامج


لتشغيل البرنامج اختار connect 

وانتظر حتي يتحول لونها من الاحمر الى الاخضر

ويفضل عند فك البند بعد تحويل ايقونة البرنامج للون الاخضر فتح صفحة نت جديده ( للعلم يفتح صفحات النت بسرعة )
لتغيير الاى بيه اختار Disconnect
وبعدها اعمل connect

وانتظر حتي يتحول من اللون الاحمر اللى اللون الاخضر

واليكم روابط البرنامج الاول والثاني 

http://rapidshare.com/files/11851855...v1.04.rar.html

http://www.sharingzone.net/?hop=workingdls

شكرا لكم لمتابعتي وارجو منكم الردود

----------


## MR.X

مشكور صديقي ...

الموضوع مكرر

يدمج مع الموضوع الاصلي

----------


## Matrix_ps

مشكووووووووووور

----------


## toky

:Bl (14):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## الملك العراقي

مشكوووووور

----------


## العشق الخجول

واااااااااااو موضوع مره روعه 

يسلموووو

----------


## k,vm

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور و الله اخوي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## cool_g

شكرااااا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير

بالتوفيق

----------


## saudnms

يسللللللللللللللللللمو :SnipeR (51):

----------


## بن خيري

شكرا على البرنامج

----------


## انا انا

مشكوووووور

----------


## مزليكا

مشكور ياعمري على المجهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووود

----------


## amr2a8

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## مايو الحبيب

بجد وبأمانه انت شاب ملوش استحاله  :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------

